# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Çfarë është autizmi? Sëmundja që prek fëmijët

## DI_ANA

Megjithëse Autizmi është identifikuar ne vitin 1943 ende është paaftësi relativisht e panjohur. Por është vlerësuar se më shumë se 1.5% e popullsisë në botë kanë dikë që vuajnë prej çrregullimeve nga spektri autistik.


Njerëzit me autizem nuk kanë aftësi të kufizuara fizike dhe pamja e tyre është si çdo person pa aftësi të kufizuara. Për këtë shkak është vështirë të krijohet më shumë dijeni dhe mirëkuptim për këtë gjendje.

Për shkak se fëmijët me autizm duken normal njerëzit mendojnë se ata janë të pasjellshëm apo prindërit nuk mund ta kontrollojnë fëmiun. Njerëzit zakonisht e shohin këtë si dështim.
Çka është autizmi?

Autizmi është paaftësi zhvilluese e përjetshme e cila ndikon në mënyrën se si personi komunikon dhe sillet me njerëzit rreth tyre. Fëmijët dhe të rriturit me autizm kanë vështirësi të kenë afërsi me të tjerët në mënyrë të thjeshtë. Në përgjithësi Aftësitë e tyre për të zhvilluar shoqëri dhe aftësia e tyre për të kuptuar shprehjet emocionale të njerëzve të tjerë janë të kufizuar. Njerëzit me autizm shpesh mund të kenë paftësi të tjera, por çdonjeri me këtë gjendje ka vështirësi të kuptojnë gjërat në botë. Ekziston edhe një gjendje tjetër që quhet sindromi i Asperger, i cili i përshkruan njerëzit me lloj më të lartë të autizmit. Për më shumë informata lexoni fletushkën Sindromi i Aspergerit



Realiteti për personin me autizm është e pështjelluar, një grumbull i ngjarjeve bashkëvepruese, njerëzve, vendeve, tingujve dhe pamjeve. Duket që nuk ka kufi të qartë, rregull apo kuptim për asnjë gjë. Një pjesë e madhe e jetës time e kaloj duke u munduar të gjejë kuptim pas çdo gjëje.
Cilat janë karakteristikat e autizmit?

Në përgjithësi njerëzit me autizëm përjetojnë vështirësi në tri mënyra kryesore, këto njihen si treshi i dobësive.

    *
      Bashkëveprimi shoqëror (i vështirë me marrëdhënie shoqërore, për shembull duket i ftoftë dhe indiferent për njerëzit e tjerë).
    *
      Komunikim shoqëror (vështirësi me komunikim verbal dhe jo verbal, për shembull nuk i kuptojnë plotësisht kuptimin e gjesteve të zakonshme, shprehjeve të fytyrës apo tingullin e zërit).
    *
      Imagjinatën (vështirësi në zhvillimin interpersonal të lojërave dhe imagjinatës, për shembull aktivitete të kufizuara imagjinative, mundësisht të kopjuara në mënyrë të shtanguar dhe përsëritëse). 

Si shtojcë të treshit të dobësive shpesh si karakteristikë janë edhe sjelljet e përsëritura dhe kundërshtime nëse gjërat e përditshme ndryshohen.
Çka e shkakton autizmin?

Shkaku apo shkaqet e autizmit janë ende të panjohura por studimet tregojnë që faktorët gjenetik janë me rëndësi. Poashtu nga studimet është e dukshme që autizmi mund të jetë i lidhur me gjendjet e tjera që ndikojnë në zhvillimin e trurit që ndodhin para, gjatë apo menjëherë pas lindjes së foshnjës.
Diagnoza

Sa më shpejtë që bëhet diagnoza e autizmit aq më shumë ka shans që personi të merr ndihmë dhe përkrahje të duhur.
A mund të ju ndihmohet njerëzve me autizëm?

Arsimim i posaçëm dhe përkrahja e organizuar mund të bëjë ndryshim të madh për jetën e personit me autizëm, duke ju ndihmuar për ti shtuar aftësitë dhe për të arrit potencial të plotë më vonë në moshë.  


Marrë nga multikulti.org.uk

----------


## DI_ANA

Sindromi Asperger

Çka është sindromi i Aspergerit?

Sindromi i Aspergerit është paaftësi që bën pjesë në spektrin autistik. Diagnoza u jepet atyre që shpesh konsiderohen në shkallë të lartë të spektrit.Çdokush që vuan nga ky sindrom është individ dhe mund të ketë prirje dhe vështirësi të ndryshme. Diagnozat tjera në këtë spektër përfshijnë autizmin dhe autizmin me funksionim të lartë. Sindromi i Aspergerit dhe Autizmi me funksion të lartë shpesh ndërlidhen. Sindromi i Aspegerit është i klasifikuar si çrregullim depërtues që zhvillohet, kjo do të thotë që ndikon në çdo aspekt të jetës tonë.


Çfarë probleme kanë njerëzit me sindromin e Aspergerit?

Sindromi i Aspergerit është një gjendje e padukshme. Për arsye se është e padukshme njerëzit ndonjëherë i keqkuptojnë të prekurit nga kjo ky sindrom. Për shkak se është e padukëshme është gjithashtu e vështirë të jepet diagnoza. Shpesh përshkruhet si ‘dëmtime në tri grupe’, apo tri lloj vështirësi:

    * vështirësi me marrëdhënie shoqërore
    * vështirësi me komunikim
    * vështirësi me imagjinatë 

Shpesh njerëzit me sindrom të Aspergerit janë të interesuar në gjëra të posaçme dhe shqetësohen shumë nëse rregulli ditor ju prishet. Në vijim janë përshkruar disa përvoja të mundshme prej këtyre tri vështirësive të personave me sëmundjen e sindromit Asperger.  
Vështirësi në marrëdhënie shoqërore

    * “Kisha pasur shumë dëshirë ta bëjë një ndejë, por nuk di si mund ta organizojë.”
    * “Unë e kam më vështirë se njerëzit e tjerë të bëjë shoqe/shokë.”
    * “Shoqërimi me njerëz nuk është gjë natyrale për ne – ne duhet të mësohemi.”
    * “Ne ndonjherë i keqkuptojmë situatat dhe shenjat.”
    * “Ndjehemi sikur të jemi pas një murri të padukshëm.”
    * “Ndjehemi si bletë në qyp të mjaltit.”
    * “Kam mësuar për marrëdhënie nga filmat. E di që këto lidhje janë jo reale.”
    * “Kam vështërsi t’i mësojë shenjat shoqërore dhe si të veprojë nëse gaboj diçka.”
    * “Unë neveritem nga pamundësia të marrë pjesë.”
    * “Ne ndonjherë kemi vështërsi të qëllojmë moshën apo statusin e dikujt vetëm me shikim.”
    * “Ndonjëher e kemi vështirë të vazhdojmë bisedën.”
    * “Ne ndonjherë e kemi më lehtë të shoqërohemi me njerëz në shtete të tjera.” 

Vështirësi në komunikim

    * “Ndonjëherë ne kemi vështirë të kuptojmë çka flasin personat tjerë.”
    * “Ne e kemi vështirë t’i kuptojmë thëniet si p sh ‘një edhe një bëjnë dy’.”
    * “Ne zakonisht i kuptojmë gjërat fjalë për fjalë.”
    * “Ndonjëherë ne mund të flasim pa u ndal dhe nuk kuptojmë se personi tjetër nuk është i interesuar.”
    * “Ne e kemi vështirë të presim rradhën tonë.”
    * “Ndonjëherë ne kemi vështërsi të flasim që të tjerët të na kuptojnë.”
    * “Nëse vuani nga sindromi i Aspergerit kuptimi i bisedave është njëjtë si të kuptoni gjuhë të huaj.”
    * “Ndonjëherë ne e kemi vështirë por edhe është bezdisëse t’i shikojmë njerëzit në sy, kështu që hasim në mosmarrëveshje, njerëzit mendojnë se jemi të jo-sinqertë dhe mashtrues.” 

Vështirësi me imagjinatë

    * “Pjesa me e vështirë që e kemi është për t’i imagjinuar ndjenjat e të tjerëve.”
    * “Në fëmijëri ne ndonjëherë kishim vështirësi të bashkangjitemi fëmijëve të tjerë në tregime imagjinative dhe shaka. Këto i kemi mësuar duke u rritur’.
    * “E kemi problem të kuptojmë se çfarë diturie njerëzit tjerë kanë. E kemi shumë vështirë të qëllojmë se çka mendojnë njerëzit tjerë.”
    * “E kemi vështirë të kuptojmë lojërat dhe tregimet.”
    * “Ndonjëherë e kemi vështirë të identifikojmë ndjenjat e njerëzve të tjerë.”
    * “Emocionet e padukshme dhe grimasat e fytyrës janë shumë vështirë të kuptohen nga ne – nëse dikush buzëqesh me gojëplotë atëherë është e qartë mirëpo ndjenjat më pak të qarta janë më vështirë të kuptohen nga ne.” 

Duhet pasur parasysh se jo vetëm ata me sindrom të Aspergerit kanë vështirësi me komunikim dhe marrëdhënie shoqërore. Çdokush mund të ketë vështirësi me këto gjëra në njëfarë mënyre dhe në disa situata, por njerëzit me sindrom të Aspergerit kanë më shumë vështirësi po ashtu sikurse situata e jetës së tyre është posaçërisht e vështirë.
Interesat e posaçme

    * “Është e mundshme për ne të kemi interesime të posaçme të cilat na sundojnë jetën.”
    * “E kam vështirë te ç’kyçem nga interesi im i posaçëm kur kam nevoje.”
    * “Ndonjëherë interesimet e posaçme mund të zhvillohen kështu që ne mund t’i studiomë apo punojmë me ato.”
    * “Të tjerët nuk janë të interesuar ne interesin tim për flamuj.”
    * “Unë kënaqem kur kaloj kohë duke i shikuar shtyllat e rrymës elektrike dhe konstrukcionin e tyre’ 

Gjërat ditore

    * “Ne e kemi më vështire se të tjerët ta ndërrojmë rutinën ditore.” “.Vajtjen në pushime e bën gjë të vështirë , apo të jemi me kohë në punë të re.”
    * “Nuk më pengojnë ndryshimet nëse më janë të paralajmëruara, por duhet të jenë të planifikuara dhe jo të më befasojnë.” 

Shkaqet

Ka teori të ndryshme për shkaqet e sindromit të Aspergerit si faktorët e ambientit, dëmtim i trurit, vështirësi gjatë lindjes së foshnjës apo sëmundjes si foshnje. Momentalisht askush nuk është i sigurt për shkaqet. Ende bëhen shumë hulumtime shkencore në këtë drejtim. Mendohet që gjenet individuale luajnë një rol të madh.
Prevalenca (Përhapja)

Sindromi i Aspergerit shfaqet në të gjitha kulturat dhe pengesat gjuhësore. Ndodh më shpesh të meshkujt se të femrat. Njerëzit e kane vështirë të dallojnë problemet shoqërore në femrat me sindrom të Aspergerit. Mund të kenë më shumë vështirësi për të dalluar vështirësitë shoqërore që femrat i përjetojnë me sindromin e Aspergerit. Është më shumë e mundshme që njerëzit me sindromin e Aspergerit të kenë probleme të tjera më shumë se popullata e përgjithësi si disleksi, (Disleksia është një paaftësi ku njerëzit kanë vështirësi në lexim), probleme me tretjen e ushqimit dhe probleme me shëndet mendor.”
Cilat janë të mirat e personave me Asperger-sindrom?

Të vuash nga sindromi i Aspergerit është shqetësuese dhe brengosëse. Por ka gjëra në të cilat ata janë më të mirë se të tjerët. Shumë prej tyre janë shumë inteligjent dhe kanë një nivel të lartë të koeficientit të inteligjencës. Si për shembull personat që vuajnë nga sindromi Asperger janë të mirë në:

    * Shumë Kanë një kujtesë të mrekullueshme për fakte dhe shifra – si për shembull numrat në pllakat e veturave dhe tabelën e shumëzimit. Disa kurrë nuk kanë nevojë të shkruajnë numrat e telefonit. Ose ata i mbajnë në mend shumë mirë shakatë, anekdotat edhe tekstet e filmave në tersi
    * Disa mund të mbajnë në mend hollësirat më të vogla të bisedave që i kanë pasur mbase edhe para dhjetë vjetëve. Dhe kjo shpeshherë mund të shkaktojë mosmarrëveshje kur personi tjetër harron që ka thënë diçka!
    * Të tjerët kanë një logjikë efikase dhe mund t’i gjykojnë gjërat shumë mirë dhe shpejtë
    * Kurse të tjerët kanë prirje për kompjuterë
    * Apo prirje për të mësuar gjuhë të huaja 

Çka iu ndihmon personave me këtë sindrom?

    * Njerëzit duhen ti kuptojnë personat me sindrom të Aspergerit
    * Atyre iu duhet përkrahje dhe ushtrime për t’i mësuar gjërat
    * Atyre iu duhet përkrahje për t’i mësuar gjërat shtëpiake, dhe si të punojnë me ndjenja dhe shokë/shoqe.”
    * Ndihmë e madhe duke biseduar në mënyrë të qartë – duke i shpjeguar gjërat mirë kështu që janë lehtë të kuptohen dhe duke u ofruar përkrahje
    * Ata kane nevojë për ndihmë edhe kur punojmë për vetën
    * Pranimi, akceptimi i tyre dhe toleranca për gjendjen e tyre dhe për sjelljet e çuditshme i ndihmon shumë në përballimin e jetës së tyre
    * Duhet kuptuar se ndonjëherë personat me këtë lloj sëmundje nuk mund t’ia fillojnë shoqërisë me dikë por mund të ju bashkëngjitëm në mënyrën e tyre dhe me një përkrahje të vogël të krijojnë një shoqëri lidhëse
    * Shpjegimi i rregullave qartësisht, si p.sh. tu tregohet se çka mund dhe çka nuk mund të bëjnë kur janë me shoqëri
    * Shumë e dobishme është më qenë të qartë dhe direkt por të ngrohtë në sjellje
    * Çdo i sëmurë në Asperger ka cilësi te mira dhe talente 


Marrë nga multikulti.org.uk

----------


## mia@

*Cfare eshte autismi?*
Autismi eshte nje semundje qe  ka te beje  me moszhvillimin normal te trurit. Quhet ndryshe Autistic Disorder. Shfaqet heret pas vitit te dyte te jetes te femijet. Femija ka nje zhvillim normal deri kur mbush 1 e1/2 dhe deri ne 3.  Kjo semundje prek cdo aspekt te zhvillimit psikologjik e social. 
*Cilat jane shenjat e Autismit?*
-Autismi dallohet per nje shumellojshmeri shenjash.
- Jo te gjithe femijet shfaqin te njejtat shenja dhe me te njejtin shkalle. 
-Shenjat kryesore jane:
-E kane te veshtire te komunikojne normalisht me te tjeret.
- Nuk para shfaqin interes ne activitete te ndryshme. 
-Bejne levizje te trupit para-mbrapa te shpeshta
-Nuk bejne kontakte me sy te d.p.d-a
-Preken per gjerat me te vogla. 
 -Disa behen agresive, te tjere jo. 
-Disa jane te shoqerueshem, disa jo.
Gjysma e ketyre femijeve nuk flasin fare, nje pjese e vogel, pak dhe nje pjese tjeter flasin normal.
Keta femije jane te ndjeshem ndaj dritave dhe  zhurmave te forta
Kam patur rastin te punoje me dy femije me Autism, dhe mund te them qe kishin shenja te ngjashme, por dhe shume te ndryshme.
Vajza ishte e qete, e afrueshme. Me e degjueshme, dhe shfaqte me shume interes ne detyra. Nuk fliste fare. Leshonte ndonje tingull vetem kur shfaqte shenja merzitje.  Djali me agresive. Bente me shume levizje te kokes, trupit. E kishte me te veshtire te bashkepunonte, te perqendrohej, e te zbatonte detyren ato qe i kerkohej. Fliste dy-tre fjale te thjeshta, por shumicen e kohes leshonte me shume tinguj.

----------


## mia@

* Shkaqet qe cojne ne shfaqjen e kesaj semundje.*
Numri i femijeve me Autism eshte rritur dramatikisht qe nga viti 1980. Prekeshin 12 ne 10.000 femije me kete semundje ne Usa( U.S Department of Health and Human Servises, 1999) . Preken me shume meshkujt se vajzat. Tre here me shume djemte se vajzat. ( NAtional Institutes of Health, 2001). Ndersa nga studimet e mevonshme numri i femijeve qe preken nga kjo semundje eshte rritur. Prek 1 ne 150 (Center for Disease  Control, 2007)
Arsyeja e sigurt pse shfaqet autismi nuk dihet plotesisht, por ka evidence qe kjo semundje shkaktohet per disa arsye . Mund te jene faktore biologjik, apo te ambjentit, ose kombinim biologjik me faktore te ambjentit.
 Mendohet qe shkaqet kryesore jane:
-*Gjenetike*
- *Viruset*
-*Vaksinat*
-*Mbetjet toksike, dhe pluhrat.*

----------


## mia@

*Trajtimi i kesaj semundje*
Me perpara kjo semundje pranohej sic ishte. Nuk kishte asnje menyre kurimi apo trajtimi. Kjo semundje tani nuk mund te kurohet plotesisht, por ka trajtime te cilat mundesojne  goxha permisim te zhvillimit te femija. Megjithese jo te te gjithe femijet keto trajtime kane te njejtin efekt. Te disa femije ka shume pak, dhe te tjere mund te mos kete fare efekt. Sa me heret te filloje trajtimi i semundjes, aq me shume permiresim do vihet re te femija.
*Autismi mund te trajtohet me:*
-*Terapi*
Perdoren terapi te ndryshme si: 
-Terapia chelaton( nuk ja di pershtatjen ne shqip) e cila sherben per te ulur nivelin e larte te toksikeve qe gjenden ne gjak.
Terapi fizike. Ndihmojne femijen te kete kontroll te trupit te tij , dhe eliminimin e levizjeve te shumta dhe perseritese.
Terapi per sjelljen te cilat kane per synim mbajtjen nen kontroll te sjelljes agresive dhe te perseritur te femijes(nje veprim jo normal qe e ben shpesh). Perdoret metoda e perforcimit dhe shperblimit te sjelljes se mire, dhe jo ajo e ndershkimit.
-Terapia Biomedicale e cila eshte teper efektive ne permisimin e zhvillimit te trurit e te trupit te keta femije.
Terapia e te folurit. Sic e permenda dhe me lart nje pjese e mire e ketyre femijeve nuk flasin fare, vetem leshojne tinguj. 
-*Ilace mjekesore*
-*Dieta speciale*( Femijes i ndalohet te haje ushqime qe permbajne  gluten, oats, casein, nje proteine e gjetur ne  bulmete. Shtohen suplemente te pasura me vitamine A, C, D, qe kane efekte pozitive te zhvillimi i femijes.

----------


## mia@

Disa video per te patur nje ide me te qarte te femijeve me autism me disa shenja te autismit qe shfaqin ata..


Nje bisede me nje femije me autism. Ky femije flet ne menyre normale. 


Ne kete video femijen e shqetesojne zhurmat e forta. 




Te kjo video femija nuk flet, vetem leshon tinguj. Vini re levizjet e saj rreth dhomes.



Dhe te kjo video vajza 5 vjecare nuk flet fare dhe nuk i  pergjigjet nenes, ose me veshtiresi kur ajo e pyet, apo kerkon te bej dicka.

----------


## tvsh

> Trajtimi i kesaj semundje


qe kur autizmi eshte semundje qe i ndodh femijeve? autizmi propagates nga prinderit jo se jane ata te lindur autiste por their brain over the years, its plasticity, learnt how to do well. ambkemti ku ata u rriten nuk eshte si ky i sotmi.

now you are drugging the children?

----------


## mia@

> qe kur autizmi eshte semundje qe i ndodh femijeve? autizmi propagates nga prinderit jo se jane ata te lindur autiste por their brain over the years, its plasticity, learnt how to do well. ambkemti ku ata u rriten nuk eshte si ky i sotmi.
> 
> now you are drugging the children?


Nuk dihet saktesisht nga vjen semundja tvsh. Ka kerkime qe tregojne qe shfaqet pa ardhur femija ne jete, qe ne barkun e nenes fillon mos zhvillimi normal i trurit te femijes. Vetem se dukshem shfaqet pas vitit te dyte te jetes. Te foshnjet e vogla eshte me veshtire ti dallosh shenjat e autismit. Kryesisht keto foshnja nuk shfaqin shenja afrimiteti, sic bejne foshnjet normale. Nuk e mbeshtesin koken totalisht te supi i nenes. Nuk reagojne si foshnjet e tjera po ti therasesh ne emer, etj.  Megjithese ka dhe raste qe femija ka zhvillim normal deri ne dy vjec, pastaj ndryshon komplet. Ka femije qe flisnin, dhe pushojne se foluri per nje arsye jo te dukshme. Mund te jete gjenetike, e lindur, ose jo. Nje nga femijet qe kam punuar une kishte dhe vellain e vogel me te njejten semundje.

----------


## mia@

*Pak histori.*
Per vite me radhe personat me autism kane qene  trajtuar neper institucione te vecanta. Para 100 vjetesh termi Autism nuk njihej. Femijet me autism klasifikoheshin si memec, skizofren e terma te tjera. I pari qe perdori termin Autism ka qene psikiatri Suedez Eugen Bleuer ne vitin 1911. Autism rrjedh nga fjala Greke ''autos'' qe do te thote vet. Me perpara termi Autism i referohej nje disturbance ne skizofreni, shkurt, nje terheqje ekstreme i vetvetes nga jeta sociale.
 Qe nga mesi i viteve 1900 keta femije u perfshin ne shkolla publike normale. Ku kalojne pjesen me te madhe te dites me femijet e moshes se tyre, dhe nje pjese me me psikologet, terapistet, etj qe ndjekin  nga afer zhvillimin e femijes.
Eshte rritur shume numri i femijeve qe marrin pjese ne programe speciale. Duke qendruar me femijet e moshes se tyre ata mund te mesojne sjellje te pershtatshme nepermjet imitimit. Ata mesojne shume me kollaj kur jane mes femijeve normal se sa kur jane ne nje klase  vetem me femijet me aftesi te kufizuara si vet ata.  Gjithashtu femijet e tjere i pranojne me kollaj keta femije ne shoqerine e tyre, dhe jane te gatshem te japin ndihmen e tyre.
Vetem femijet qe kane nje shkalle te rende te Autismit nuk ndjekin shkolla normale. Ndjekja e ketyre shkollave tek ata ndonje efekt pozitive. 
Duhet ta keni te qarte qe nuk ka prova qe te deshmoje qe  autismi  shfaqet si pasoje e kujdesjes jo te mire mire nga prinderit, nga abuzimi, neglizhenca. Keta persona mund te bejne nje jete te lumtur nese u afrohet ndihma e duhur.

----------


## mia@

* Disa keshilla se si te punojme me femijet me autism.*


Teknikat e dhenies se mesimit u pershtatet femijes. Nese nje metode mesimdhenie fuksionon me nje femije, nuk do te thote qe do sjell rezultate me te tjeret. Pra duhet gjetur metoda efikase qe fuksionon pikerisht per nje femije te caktuar
-Femijet  me autism, mesojne me mire kur mesimin ua demostron me figura, apo demostrime levizjesh. Ndryshe ata do te humbasin interesin dhe  do te c'perqendrohen.
 P.sh kuptojne me mire nje ngjarje kur ua demostron me figura. Nese ka fjale poshte fig e kane te lehte te kuptojne qe ka nje lidhje midis figures dhe fjaleve te shkruara, por nese fjalet jane ne nje faqe tjeter kjo e veshtireson procesin e te kuptuarit tek ata. Pelqejne shume lojrat me puzzle. Mund ta bejne te njejten puzzle disa here,apo perdite dhe nuk u merzitet, perkundrazi i ben te ndjehen mire. U jep siguri dhe ndjehen te afte per ta bere ate. Perseritja e vazhdueshme e veprimeve, e levizjeve eshte karakteristike per keta femije.

-Nuk duhet tu kerkohet te bejne nje detyre qe permban dy apo me shume kerkesa njeheresh. E kane te pamundur ta kryejne detyren te plote.
 P.sh i thua,'' Andi  pastro tavolinen. Veri lodrat te rafti i lodrave dhe merr fleten e vizatimit.'' Ai do te hutohet dhe nuk do te arrijne t'ju ndjekin. Duhet te shtrosh kerkesen e pare fillimisht. Te presesh sa femija ta mbaroje, dhe kalo te kerkesa e dyte.
-Keta femije pelqejne veprimet rutine. Pra veprimet qe perseriten perdite ne te njejten menyre e sipas nje radhe te caktuar. Kjo i ndihmon ata te jene me te perqendruar, me te qete pasi e dine cfare i pret. Nese do u mesosh, kerkosh nga ata dicka te re duhet ti pergatitesh qe me pare hap pas hapi. 
-Ka shume rendesi ambjenti ku ata mesojne te jete i paster. Objektet te jene ne te njejtin vend cdo dite. Mos te kete shume drite apo zhurme se keta femije jane shume te ndjeshem ndaj dritave  dhe zhurmave te forta.
-Zeri juaj duhet te jete i qarte, i qete, dhe ajo qe kerkon e prere. Mos perdorni fjale apo shprehje qe kane me shume se nje kuptim. Do ti bej shume konfuz ata.  
-Femija autistik si cdo femije tjeter deshiron te argetohet. Disa lojra mbase nuk jane te pershtatshme per ta, por mund te gjesh plot te tilla. Dhe eshte shume e rendesishme qe keta femije te luajne me moshataret e tyre ''normale''. Kjo i ndihmon me shume keta femije te fitojne me shume e me shpejt aftesi sociale, po ashtu dhe fizike kryesisht nepermjet imitimit. Femijeve me Autism u pelqen te imitojne.
 Keta femije preferojne veprimtarite me plasteline, puzzles, me gogla,  te cilat i shkojne ne litar p.sh, letra punedore, ngjyrosje, apo tu bien siper me laps figurave, shkronjave. Te presin me gershere, etj.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Autizmi*

04/11/2010


*Rrëfimi i një babai për djalin e tij autist*

Autizmi është një diagnozë e hasur në një numër çuditërisht gjithnjë e më të madh fëmijësh. Ajo karakterizohet nga përsëritja e vazhdueshme e veprimeve nga ana e fëmijës dhe dëshira e tij e vazhdueshme për të qenë i izoluar. Shpesh prindërit tentojnë që të krijojnë ura lidhëse me fëmijët e tyre, edhe pse kjo është një ndërmarrje shumë e vështirë dhe kërkon mjaft dedikim dhe kohë.

Djali im i madh ka lindur në vitin 2001. Ai ka qenë një fëmijë që luante vazhdimisht me tamburin e vet. Kur ishte 5 vjeç ne nisëm që të bënim foto së bashku për tu përpjekur që të ndërtonim ura komunikimi dhe emocionale me njëri-tjetrin, kjo sepse im bir sapo ishte diagnostikuar me autizëm. Atëherë unë u përpoqa që të gjeja mënyra për ta kuptuar më mirë djalin tim dhe nuk kam reshtur kurrë së kërkuari krijimin e një lidhjeje me tim bir.

Echolilia është një term që përdoret në komunitetin e autistëve dhe u referohet sjelljeve tipike të fëmijëve autistë, sjelljeve të përsëritjes së vazhdueshme të të njëjtit veprim dhe mbylljes ndaj botës. Unë mendoj se fotografia e përbashkët është një mënyrë për të krijuar ura lidhëse mes këtyre fëmijëve dhe pjesës tjetër të botës.

Kur bashkëpunojmë së bashku ndonjëherë jam unë që e drejtoj punën, herë të tjera është im bir dhe shpesh ai më befason me gjetjet e tij të papritura. Pasi kemi bërë foto ulemi së bashku për të parë pamjet e fiksuara dhe i shohim nga këndvështrime të ndryshme. Krijimtaria vë në lëvizje mekanizma të panjohur të botës emocionale te një fëmijë dhe mund të bëjë mrekullia.

Por, për shkak të diagnozës që ka, im bir herë pas here tenton që të ndahet nga realiteti dhe të veçohet si në këtë rast, kur për të realizuar një gjë të tillë ka vendosur në kokë këtë kosh letrash. Brenda tij ai është në mbretërinë e panjohur për mua dhe më duhet që të pres disa kohë derisa im bir sërish të ketë dëshirë ta ndajë me të tjerët botën e tij. Edhe pse kjo ndodh fatkeqësisht radhë.

Një nga tiparet e autizmit, ose më mirë tipari më i dukshëm dhe i konstatueshëm, është të përsëriturit në mënyrë të vazhdueshme të veprimeve të caktuara që ndonjëherë mund të jenë edhe fraza të caktuara që një fëmijë me një diagnozë të tillë i përsërit pa u lodhur, me një këmbëngulje të rrallë dhe shpesh edhe befas në mesin e një bisedimi që nuk ka të bëjë me atë që përsëritet vazhdimisht. Gjithçka nis si një impuls jo si një përmbledhje mendimesh të shprehura. Gjithçka përsëritet në mënyrë ekzakte, me të njëjtin ton dhe të njëjtën mënyrë dhe mbi të gjitha krejtësisht pa kuptim.

Im bir nuk është një autist tradicional. Ai ka një fjalor shumë të pasur, shkon në një shkollë publike dhe merr nota të mira, por në momente të caktuara duket qartë që është në linja të ndryshme.

Një natë Krishtlindjesh im bir kishte dëshirë që të ndiznim zjarrin në vatrën tonë. Unë mora dru dhe ai e ndezi në mënyrë të vazhdueshme zjarrin disa herë rresht, ndërsa unë rrija e ndiqja në gjithë këtë përsëritje. Në një moment ai pa një dru që i pëlqeu për nga forma, me të cilin u afeksionua menjëherë dhe e mori pranë vetes duke u përpjekur që ta përkëdhelte. Ndërsa rrinte me copëzën e drurit, më tha që këtë moment ta fiksoja në aparat.

Kjo është një tjetër foto që e kam bërë me këmbënguljen e tim biri, i cili donte që të shtrihej brenda kësaj kutie plastike, i tëri i zhveshur dhe në këtë pozicion gjysmë embrional. Për mua është një nga më të bukurat, sepse më kujton kohën e lumtur kur unë dhe ime shoqe prisnim djalin tonë të parë të vinte në jetë.

shqip.

----------


## Viola.V

> *Cfare eshte autismi?*
> Autismi eshte nje semundje qe  ka te beje  me moszhvillimin normal te trurit. Quhet ndryshe Autistic Disorder. Shfaqet heret pas vitit te dyte te jetes te femijet. Femija ka nje zhvillim normal deri kur mbush 1 e1/2 dhe deri ne 3.  Kjo semundje prek cdo aspekt te zhvillimit psikologjik e social. 
> *Cilat jane shenjat e Autismit?*
> -Autismi dallohet per nje shumellojshmeri shenjash.
> - Jo te gjithe femijet shfaqin te njejtat shenja dhe me te njejtin shkalle. 
> -Shenjat kryesore jane:
> -E kane te veshtire te komunikojne normalisht me te tjeret.
> - Nuk para shfaqin interes ne activitete te ndryshme. 
> -Bejne levizje te trupit para-mbrapa te shpeshta
> ...


Autism nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse koncretrimi i tepert i MERKURIT ( heavy metal ) ne trurin e femijes qe ne barkun e nenes . Numri i semundjes sidomos tek femijet po rritet ne raport me ndotjen e ambjentit dhe te ujerave . Cdo peshk ne kete planet ( sidomos salmon ) ka  perqidje te madhe MERKURI . 
Si kurohet ? --> Me pastrim te trupit nga heavy metals .

----------


## Dritë

> Disa video per te patur nje ide me te qarte te femijeve me autism me disa shenja te autismit qe shfaqin ata..



Po kete video e keni pare?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [Asteroid]

Po sherim ka kjo semundje ? Ose te pakten permisim kur te rriten

----------


## mia@

> Po kete video e keni pare?  
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_GXVzZ0Unk


Interesante videoja, Drite. Nje femije ne dukje shume e vonuar ne sjellje, ndersa fjalet e saj ne kompjuter te krijonin pershtypjen sikur i kishte shkruar nje femije me zhvillim normal. Ne te vertet keta femije jane me te zgjuar sec duken. Mjafton t'u ofrosh mundesi te zhvillohen dhe te shfaqin aftesite e tyre. Fakti se kane probleme sociale dhe veshtiresi ne te shprehur nuk e perjashton mundesine qe ata mund te jene te zgjuar. Shembull klasik eshte filmi, " Njeriu i shiut", i cili eshte inspiruar nga nje person real me autizem, Kim Peek.

Ne videon me poshte mund te shikoni njeriun e vertet te shiut, Kim Peek.

----------


## alnosa

Lexova diku ne internet se Vaksinat luajne nje rol goxha te madh ne autizmin tek femijet ..Te them them te drejten me hyri frika ...Nuk e di sa eshte e vertet ..

----------


## Toffee

> Lexova diku ne internet se Vaksinat luajne nje rol goxha te madh ne autizmin tek femijet ..Te them them te drejten me hyri frika ...Nuk e di sa eshte e vertet ..


Sipas CDC (Centers for Disease Control and Preventation) *nuk ka nje lidhje te tille*. 
http://www.cdc.gov/vaccinesafety/con...ism/index.html

Nje artikull interesant ne anglishte postuar ne Huffingtonpost rreth kesaj teme.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1586898.html

Ndersa nqs ndonje eshte i interesuar ne studimet mjekesore rreth kesaj teme:
http://www.autismsciencefoundation.o...dvaccines.html

----------


## CRO

*Drejtë një diagnoze gjithnjë e më të hershme të autizmit*

Autizmi është një problem serioz për shumë familje. Dhe për shkencën është ende një vramendje me zgjidhje të vështirë. Studime të kohëve të fundit mbi origjinën gjenetike të sëmundjes tregokan se simptomat e para të autizmit shfaqen përpara lindjes, duke hapur kështu rrugën ndaj një diagnoze tepër të hershme.

Pjesën më të madhe të rasteve kur flitet për autizmin flitet edhe për vaksinat. Kjo, që prej kohës kur i famshmi (me trishtim) mjek Andrew Wakefield publikoi në revistën Lancet një artikul që kërkonte të demonstronte një lidhje mes autizmit dhe vaksinës trevalente. Sot studimi është tërhequr dhe Wakefield nuk bën më pjesë në urdhërin e mjekëve, që kur u zbulua se të dhënat e përdorura për studimin në fjalë ishin të rreme. Megjithatë, kjo nuk do të thotë se autizmi nuk ekziston. Dhe mbi autizmin dihen ende shumë pak gjëra, aq sa ekziston një ditë botërore përkushtuar për rritjen e ndërgjegjësimit përreth ketij shqetësimi.

Fakti që dimë mjaft pak nuk habit nga momenti që deri në 1900 nuk ekzistonte as koncepti klinik i autizmit. Sot dimë se është një shqetësim neuro-psikiatrik dhe që ka të bëjë me funksionet cerebrale dhe i përket kategorisë më të përgjithshme të çrregullimeve të përhapura të zhvillimit. Simptomat e autistëve (subjekteve me autizëm), që shfaqen që vitet e para të jetës, janë tepër të larmishme: aftësi e kufizuar shprehie verbale, prirje drejt izolimit dhe mbylljes shoqërore, por edhe hipereksitim dhe sjellje obsesive.

[...]

----------

